# New home needed for a special ginger boy



## karla (Dec 3, 2009)

I think this forum is great and I'm hoping can help me and my cats!!

I have three beautiful cats; Sooty is a hugh black tom with an attitude, Penny is my little lap cat (and best friend to my 11 month old daughter!) and Ringo, a ginger and white tom who's favourite past time is chasing leaves in the garden!
In January, I am moving to Canada for a new job. Sooty and Penny have their pet passports and plane tickets and are coming with us but, as much as it breaks my heart, I need to find a new home for Ringo. 

He is a very special little cat - he is 5 years old, quite nervous and is easily stressed, and combined with a heart murmur (that gives him no problems and probably never will according to the vet) we feel that is would be cruel to subject him to a plane journey. 

So Ringo needs a new home. He would be happiest in a home with other cats, where he can get lots of belly rubs and he likes to go out in the garden (but no further!). We will be based in South Wales until the end of January. I attached a picture. Can anyone help??


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw he's a beautiful boy I hope you find a new home for him soon.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

awww hes lovely just wish we could have him but we arent in a position to have more pets at the minute.
Im sure someone will love to have him.


----------

